# Meatcake's Take: Flor De Las Antillas by My Father



## meatcake

*Flor de las Antillas Belicoso (by My Father)*

*Size:* 5.5x52 
*W**rapper: *Nicaraguan Sun Grown
*Binder:* Nicaraguan
*Filler:* Nicaraguan
*Strength: *Medium to Full

*The Set up: *
Chilling with friends
Drinking water
Smoke time: 1 hour 40min
Sorry for the quality of the pics, I was not at home, so had to use my cell phone.

*Pre-Light: *
The Flor de las Antillas is a great looking cigar with a beautiful wrapper, great band (along with a red cloth foot band ribbon for good measure) and a nice oily shine. It has what seems to be a slightly rounded box press and fits nicely in the hand.
Cold draw brings notes of cedar and (at least to me) oddly enough pine nuts. There is also a hint of black pepper behind it that hits you at the back of the throat but come on, its Don Pepin, when isn't that there to get ya!

*1[SUP]st[/SUP] Third: *
As expected, the first third is full of spice and notes of cedar/oak. There is a hint of nuttiness dancing around in the background and even a hint of earth. No pine nuts though, I think that was just my palate messing with me. The pepper normally associated with DP cigars is there but mostly in the background. It doesn't kick the palate like some of the other DP cigars. The smoke is thick and white (great for smoke rings) and the ash on the cigar is nice and white. Ash held on for the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] third and the burn line was just fine.

*Retrohale: *
I expected more Pepper on the retrohale but got mostly the cedar and earth.

*2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Third: *
Hmm..not much is changing here. I would have thought by now maybe some espresso or cocoa would come into play but the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] third, is very much like the first. Not a bad thing as it is a full flavored cigar with a medium body to it, but you expect a bit more of a journey from a My Father cigar. There is a nice creaminess to the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] third that does lend some complexity but nothing that blows your socks off.

*Retrohale: *
Retrohale was just more of the same, with more pepper stepping in.

*Last Third: *
Okay, now the cocoa notes are stepping into play but the pepper is also back in full force which squashes the cocoa notes with a vigor akin to Edward Norton's infamous "American History X" curb stomp. This is the DP you expect. The cedar is also up front on the palate making this a pepper/wood bomb. The ash is still holding on nicely, the burn is still fairly sharp and the draw on this belicoso is pretty darn good.
*
Retrohale: *
Pepper and Cedar all the way.

*Final Thoughts: *
The Flor De Las Antillas is not what I was expecting. I was expecting an experience on par with say a My Father Le Bejiou 1922, but this is a different cigar and it is doing its own thing. While the flavor profile wasn't as complex as I would have liked, it still is a tasty cigar. Running at about $7 a stick I could think of a few other cigars I would grab for before this one though. I would have to say between Awesome and Crap, this falls in the MEH category because it's never bad, never great, just there. If you haven't tried one, and see a good deal on one, why not grab one and make up your own mind.


----------



## cigargirlie

Enjoyable read Meattard


----------



## Cypress

thanks for the great review. been wondering about these and trying to read before i buy.


----------



## jurgenph

i smoked one of the two that i have a while ago, and i decided to let the other one rest a few months. i think it has potential, but not when fresh.


J.


----------



## meatcake

jurgenph said:


> i smoked one of the two that i have a while ago, and i decided to let the other one rest a few months. i think it has potential, but not when fresh.
> J.


Mine had about 2 months on it. Picked it up at B&M, not sure how long it was on the shelf there.


----------



## zgnombies

Thanks for the review. I had one of these recently and really enjoyed it. I'm curious what other cigars you mentioned in the $7~ range that you'd go to before one of these. Thanks!


----------



## RayJax

Thanks for taking the time to post up your review!

I picked up a 5pk at a My Father event. The 5pk had several different vitolas. I haven't really jumped into the My Father brand much at all and need to go ahead and lite one of these up. After reading your review I hope to have a some what better experience based on my sticks resting well over 6 months now! i just flat out forgot about the dang things!

Thanks again!


----------



## loulax07

Still can't see how this was rated #1 by CA.


----------



## rangerdavid

I haven't seen one review yet that said that said these were awesome, or well worth the rating. I like the My Father cigars, and probably have 10-12 hanging around, but not this one. Might have to grab one just for the heck of it.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Nice Review. I tried one recently which I picked up at a local Tinder Box (Raleigh, NC). I didn't get all the nuances you mentioned, but then again, I never do with any smoke. My overall impression however was that it looked great, felt good, was well-constructed, burned evenly and was medium-bodied with a not atypical improvement in richness along the way, and enjoyable right down to the nub. Overall, a very worthy $7-$8 cigar in my opinion, and one I would add a supply of next to my Avo Domaines. Next up soon will be a Warlock robusto, 9th in CA's ratings for 2011.


----------



## piperdown

Hummm, my buddy raves about them but I haven't tried one yet.
May have to jump down to one of the local B&M's and grab two.


----------



## Merovius

I found them to be quite enjoyable but not amazing. Certainly not worth the top spot imo.


----------



## rangerdavid

picked up some the other day at JR's. Buy 5 get one free. They are resting now, awaiting my lighter!!!!


----------



## huynha

Got a few sitting in my humi for the past 2 months, can't wait.


----------



## ldman

Got one of these in a sampler. Smoked it today. You pretty much nailed it. There's others I have tried that I like better. But I wouldn't mind having another in my Humi.


----------



## meatcake

ldman said:


> Got one of these in a sampler. Smoked it today. You pretty much nailed it. There's others I have tried that I like better. But I wouldn't mind having another in my Humi.


Thanks for the read. Been wanting to try one of these again. They have the exclusive lancero here in Dallas at up in smoke. Maybe review one of those soon.


----------



## piperdown

meatcake said:


> Thanks for the read. Been wanting to try one of these again. They have the exclusive lancero here in Dallas at up in smoke. Maybe review one of those soon.


That would be awesome! Love me some lanceros and finally got around to smoking a robusto size. Damn good cigar!


----------



## jp1979

I love them in the robusto. My first box purchase.


----------



## pmr1010

One of my favorites, earlier last year I got a box of Belicoso on sale. I think its about half full...


----------



## imported_mark_j

I really like these also. I bought a 10-pack of toros several months ago that came in at around $5.50/stick. At that price, it is a bargain. Consistently good. 

I am becoming a pretty big Pepin/Jaime Garcia fanboy at this point. Ironically, the only one I haven't tried yet is the original blue label.


----------



## Boinargly

My father give me a box full of cuban cigars. I love him so much. :baby:


----------



## stltimmy1979

Only time I have had these are ROTT. I liked them as-is, does it do any good to age them 6-12 months?


----------



## jjashikki

I've had about 6 of these in the past year and while I do enjoy them, i'm very confused about the top spot. Great bargain if you can get them at msrp but ever since they won they've been having some QC problems and have been harder to find than I think they should be.


----------



## CigarInspector

Sounds like an interesting smoke ... although your mental image comparing the pepper onslaught to the scene in American History X sounds not so very pleasant hahah.


----------

